# 5分したら



## Encolpius

Good morning, I have problems to understand (I know the translation is I'll be back in five minutes) the sentence: 5分*したら*戻ります.   I could only find したら as conditional of する. Is there a phrase ...分する??? I am a beginner at Japanese. Thanks a lot. Enco.


----------



## gengo

-したら can indeed mean "if {verb}," but in this context it is closer to "once."  That is, literally it means "once five minutes pass, I will return."

You can see how both of these meanings are possible in the following example.

これを食べたらお腹がいっぱいになる。

That can translate to:
If I eat this, I'll be full.
and
Once I eat this, I'll be full.



> Is there a phrase ...分する?



Yes, the basic construction is "{時間}する," which means "when {time period} elapses."

あと二年したら、大学進学で家からでる。(In another two years, she'll be leaving home for college)
そのあと一週間したら先方からメールがあった。(A week after that, an email came from the other person)


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you for the nice explanation. 
Just out of curiosity, is the following sentence possible: 5分するまで待ちましょう   
Thanks.


----------



## gengo

Encolpius said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the following sentence possible: 5分するまで待ちましょう



That sounds unnatural to me.  I would say "あと5分待ちましょう."

I would say that {時間}すると/したら is used when something will happen after that time has passed.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Encolpius said:


> Thank you for the nice explanation.
> Just out of curiosity, is the following sentence possible: 5分するまで待ちましょう
> Thanks.



カップヌードルに今お湯を注いだから、３分経つまで待ちましょう。

カップヌードルに今お湯を注いだから、３分するまで待ちましょう。　

The latter is acceptable, perhaps, although the foemer sentence is more natural to say.


----------



## Flaminius

Interesting.  Use of する for time to pass or elapse does not seem to make sense in the conclusive form (終止形).  I find  ３分するまで待ちましょう ungrammatical.

Grammatical conjugations of する for this sense includes:
5、6分すれば、カップラーメンができる。
1時間しても私が帰って来なかったら、警察に連絡してください。


----------



## KLAUSED

Encolpius said:


> Just out of curiosity, is the following sentence possible: 5分するまで待ちましょう


No. There's no need to complicate things.
5分(間)待ちましょう。


----------



## Joschl

"<時間>する"という構文を「基本動詞ハンドブック」で調べてみました。


			
				基本動詞ハンドブック said:
			
		

> *語義19* 一定の時間が経過する
> 文型: ＜時間＞すれば[したら・すると・しても]
> 解説:
> [...]語義１９は「XすればY」、「XしたらY」、「XするとY」、「XしてもY」の、いずれかの文型において用いられる。[...]
> 「XすればY」、「XしたらY」、「XするとY」という文型はいずれも、ある時間が経過した後にある出来事が実現することを表す。[...]
> 「XしてもY」という文型は、ある時間が経過してもある出来事が実現しないことを表す。
> する｜基本動詞ハンドブック


この構文には格助詞「まで」が合わないと感じられることは，この構文が「ある時間が経過した後」の出来事に焦点を当てているということと関連があるのではないでしょうか。


----------



## Flaminius

Flaminius said:


> Grammatical conjugations of する for this sense includes:
> 5、6分すれば、カップラーメンができる。
> 1時間しても私が帰って来なかったら、警察に連絡してください。


他に
あと5分すると閉店です。
のように、終止形を使う用例がありますね。



Joschl said:


> この構文には格助詞「まで」が合わないと感じられることは


そうですね。終止形がこの構文に合わないのとしたのは間違いでした。


----------



## Joschl

Flaminius said:
			
		

> 終止形がこの構文に合わないのとしたのは間違いでした。


そうですね。これは格助詞が後続する動詞の活用形自体の問題ではなくて，格助詞「まで」との組み合わせができるかどうかという問題だと思います。
「基本動詞ハンドブック」の解説が正しいであろうと思わせる例として，格助詞「まで」とは対照的に，まったく違和感を感じない格助詞「から」との組み合わせが挙げられると思います。


> <時間>するまで <-> <時間>経つまで
> <時間>してから <-> <時間>経ってから


「<時間>経つまで」からの類推により「<時間>するまで」という表現も正しいと感じられる方々もいらっしゃるかも知れませんが，私には違和感があります。


----------



## gengo

Joschl said:


> 「XすればY」、「XしたらY」、「XするとY」という文型はいずれも、ある時間が経過した後にある出来事が実現することを表す。[...]



I'm glad to see that what I said in #4 was correct.


----------

